# Psychotic landlord



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

My landlord is driving me up a wall and giving me the creeps.

First of all, he does not live here, but he operates the pharmacy that I live above, and he is ALWAYS watching. When I first moved in, he decided he didn't like the look of my boyfriend, and by association, me. I am an extremely polite person (too much so even) and I tried really hard to get on his good side, but it didn't work. I moved in a week early and he told me not to worry about paying him extra for the extra week I was there. A month later he asked for an extra $250 because he "realized he was being too generous."

My mother cosigned the apartment. One day he heard Zoey barking, and he called her and complained, even though it is MY apartment and MY lease (I am the primary signature). From then on, he started calling my mom about everything I do ("Mandy had her ex-bf over tonight, I don't think she should let him over..."). He started pressuring me to hire my upstairs neighbor to "train" my dog, because she claims to be a "dog trainer," but when I have talked to her about dogs, she sounds like a complete idiot. I am going to hire a trainer, but I will hire someone who actually has good references and experience thankyouverymuch.

Then, the lastest thing was a couple of nights ago: I had gone out for supper, and when I came home there was a big stinky dog poo on the stairs (there are 2 medium sized dogs and one large dog in addition to my two girls on the building). It had obviously been there a few hours because it smelled pretty bad, and it was hot. I thought to myself, "I bet I am going to get blamed for this," and went into the apartment intending to clean it even though it obviously didn't belong to my two girls. When I went back out, the poo was gone. The next morning, he comes thumping on my door and says that he had to clean my dog's poo. At this point, I am getting really pissed off, and I say "do you really think that huge poo could have come out of a 5 lb dog?" He looks down at MJ and Zoey and goes, "I guess not. Pretend I didn't say anything". But UGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH. This guy is a grade-A idiot.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

He sounds so annoying.....I think he is invading you privacy and we should tell him you feel harassed. You shouldn't have to live like that!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, sounds like harrassment, esp calling your mother and telling her 'what' you are doing. Sounds like major invasion of privacy. Hope you can get a handle on the situation!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, what a mess to have deal with. Can you find another apartment, or at least start looking...you can't change him, that's for sure, but try changing addresses.

Poor thing, I don't know how you stand it.

Hang in there.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This guy is NOT normal. Do not say anything directly to him, just quietly start looking for a new place. You need to move ASAP. This is all very creepy and you being alone with this weirdo around is not good. MOVE.... :huh:


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

My lease just started a month ago... I'm not sure what to do. When I moved in here, I was with my bf so I wasn't alone, but then we broke up last month and now I'm here with this weirdo. I think I might get a roommate. Strength in numbers...


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, and it doesn't help that this guy just so happens to be my pharmacist and knows that I'm on "crazy pills" for panic attacks. :shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (PinkFlamingo @ Sep 5 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826444


> My lease just started a month ago... I'm not sure what to do. When I moved in here, I was with my bf so I wasn't alone, but then we broke up last month and now I'm here with this weirdo. *I think I might get a roommate. Strength in numbers...*[/B]



I would think your lease would require anyone living there, would need to sign the lease, as well. Why drag anyone else into this?

I would seek legal counsel, get out of the lease, and move.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I would seek legal counsel, get out of the lease, and move :goodpost: 

& use a different pharmacy.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds like a tight situation...did this strange guy knows you are not with your bf anymore? I think he is trying to be funny. How old is he? I'm thinking he could be doing stuffs to get your attention but in a wrong way :chili:


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

He's in his 70's...


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't intend to creep you out but...Are all his tenants single women? If this guy is so enmeshed with his tenants, and they are all women I would quietly hire someone to sweep your apartment for listening devices and cameras. He wouldn't be the first one to do this, and if it is so, you can own the building and be the landlady, 'cause his landlord will be the Province of Quebec.  Just a thought...


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

That is a scary thought! I have a friend staying here for a little while, but when she leaves I will be alone again.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

You might also go down and talk to the police. Just tell them your concerns and that you are worried and just want to ask for their advice as to how to handle this nutcase. Maybe they will have some ideas. If this old coot has ever been in trouble with the law, they would certainly want to know that he is up to trouble. If the old coot hasn't been in any trouble, they still need to be aware of your concerns.

Have you ever just tried to talk to him about your concerns? You might broach the topic by stating that your mother is concerned having this strange man calling her with her daughter's (your) actions. Explain that it disturbs her that a man is paying so much attention to her daughter's actions. While your mother was hesitant to say anything to him, you thought you should say something to him because you don't want to see your mother upset over her daughter's safety. Tell him you appreciate his concern for your well being, and you understand he is just trying to be helpful, but that you would appreciate it if he didn't concern himself so with your daily activities. If he reacts rather strangely in any way, I'd add that your cousin/uncle/ fill in the blank is a cop/politician/lawyer/fill in the blank and has been very important in your life and wonderful to watch out for your well-being AND that your mother has voiced her concerns to this person. Continue with the fact you don't want any trouble to ensue, and you know that he (landlord) will understand. You want to let him know that you have someone in a position to bring trouble to him should he not cease and desist his behavior immediately. 

Whatever you do, don't train the furkids to NOT bark at intruders!!! You want them to bark should that landlord come around your apartment!!!! I'd put a lock of some sort on the door to which he doesn't have a key. If that isn't allowed, then put some type of bar device that you can use when you are home to bolt that door closed! It is quite possible that he is just an old busybody, but it is better to be safe than sorry. What do the other tennants say about him?


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I would definitely follow the advice of everyone so far. This just doesn't sound like a win-win situation. He may just be a grumpy old man who is a busy-body...then again he could be a stalker...they come in all sizes and ages.

I would definitely notify the police and at least have it on record that he "bothers" you and pays way too much attention to you. Then I would talk to legal counseling and if you do decide that you have had enough and want to break the lease, then you at least have to police report to use as proof that you have been dealing with this and that it bothered you enough to report it.

Good luck and keep us posted on what happens.

Marie & the Boys


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Kinda makes me wish I had dobermans instead of little fluffballs!


I will definitely follow your wise advice. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I forgot to suggest in my earlier post...

Your right, the fluffs aren't going to bite, they'll bounce around an invite intruders in! Try installing a nanny cam with a hook-up to a recorder somewhere near your entry door. If he's really perverted he my be in your unit when your not there going through your lingerie, etc. I know creepy! If this is going on or some other unlawful activity you'll have recorded proof.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Good plan! and I liked the idea of installing another lock on the door. I might even put one on my bedroom door and lock it when I go out, because I don't think I am allowed to lock my apartment door witha key the landlord doesn't have.

I am 27 years old, why the heck is he constantly calling my mother>?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with the others: CALL THE POLICE!
You need this on record. I can't imagine Canadian laws being much different from U.S. law.
Stalking is stalking and it's illegal.

And don't even for a second think that you are in ANY way responsible for his behavior.
EVER.
PERIOD.

as an afterthought: Is there a website for your area which lists people who have been in trouble with the law? can you check that? 
can you simply google his name? (type in his name, then a comma, then Montreal) 
is there a landlord-tenant union whom you can contact for advice?

good luck girlfriend; no one should be uncomfortable in a place they call home.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Never underestimate the ability of a 70 YO man to creep after a younger woman. I would sweep my apt for devices, file a police report, find a new apt, and then let him come after you for the rest of the rent at which point you can argue your part with your evidence. If you find anything whatsoever and if he knows what your defense is likely to be (that he is a pervert), he may not come after you for the money in which case you are out absolutely nothing. Please act quickly. If you are not a paranoid person (which you do not seem to be), there is a reason why you are feeling these feelings. We women have to trust our intuitions and stop being so "nice."


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 6 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826589


> there is a reason why you are feeling these feelings. We women have to trust our intuitions and stop being so "nice."[/B]


 :goodpost: 
whoa! EXCELLENT!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Sep 5 2009, 11:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826537


> You might also go down and talk to the police. Just tell them your concerns and that you are worried and just want to ask for their advice as to how to handle this nutcase. Maybe they will have some ideas. If this old coot has ever been in trouble with the law, they would certainly want to know that he is up to trouble. If the old coot hasn't been in any trouble, they still need to be aware of your concerns.
> 
> Have you ever just tried to talk to him about your concerns? You might broach the topic by stating that your mother is concerned having this strange man calling her with her daughter's (your) actions. Explain that it disturbs her that a man is paying so much attention to her daughter's actions. While your mother was hesitant to say anything to him, you thought you should say something to him because you don't want to see your mother upset over her daughter's safety. Tell him you appreciate his concern for your well being, and you understand he is just trying to be helpful, but that you would appreciate it if he didn't concern himself so with your daily activities. If he reacts rather strangely in any way, I'd add that your cousin/uncle/ fill in the blank is a cop/politician/lawyer/fill in the blank and has been very important in your life and wonderful to watch out for your well-being AND that your mother has voiced her concerns to this person. Continue with the fact you don't want any trouble to ensue, and you know that he (landlord) will understand. You want to let him know that you have someone in a position to bring trouble to him should he not cease and desist his behavior immediately.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't train the furkids to NOT bark at intruders!!! You want them to bark should that landlord come around your apartment!!!! I'd put a lock of some sort on the door to which he doesn't have a key. If that isn't allowed, then put some type of bar device that you can use when you are home to bolt that door closed! It is quite possible that he is just an old busybody, but it is better to be safe than sorry. What do the other tennants say about him?[/B]


I agree completely with this. She can put a different lock at the door. I think she has the right to do that. The day she leaves the appartment she can put back the old one.

I forgot to add, don't buy you medicine/drugs from his pharmacy. Go to another one.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I don't understand why you don't just move. 

With the problems you are having, you have since added a roommate, and a stray cat: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=48676&hl=

How many pets are allowed? Are cats allowed? Is your new friend on the lease?

To be honest with you, I can't imagine renting my condo to a couple, and within a month one has left, and a stranger moved in.
Not to mention a pet policy. 

I'm not sure what's going on here, but it doesn't seem either one of you are on the up and up.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 6 2009, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826705


> I don't understand why you don't just move.
> 
> With the problems you are having, you have since added a roommate, and a stray cat: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=48676&hl=
> 
> ...


I'm not really quite sure where you find the right to judge me. First of all, I would not have moved into an apartment that doesn't allow pets. Second of all, I was the one who signed the lease (alone), not my boyfriend. It is MY apartment. Third of all, I asked the landlord before my roommate moved in, and she is only here for the next 2 months. I just signed my lease. I have 11 months left in the lease. I am a model tenant. Out of the 4 apartments in the building, the one upstairs has three dogs, my neighbor has 2 cats, and I don't know about the other one. It is not really any of his business if I have a friend staying for 2 months, even if I hadn't asked. She isn't paying rent, the rent comes from me, she is very quiet and very clean and reputable. I don't really know why I am defending myself here, because this is ridiculous. Where do you get off judging other people, making assumptions?


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Perhaps I shouild have left the cat on the street?

We have something called "moving day" here. I'm not going to explain it because I am tired of explaining myself and what the heck is the point, but if you care, you can look it up. I live in Montreal. Basically they are euthanizing hundreds of cats each week because of moving day right now. Shelters are filled to capacity.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (PinkFlamingo @ Sep 6 2009, 06:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826709


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 6 2009, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826705





> I don't understand why you don't just move.
> 
> With the problems you are having, you have since added a roommate, and a stray cat: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=48676&hl=
> 
> ...


*I'm not really quite sure where you find the right to judge me.* First of all, I would not have moved into an apartment that doesn't allow pets. Second of all, I was the one who signed the lease (alone), not my boyfriend. It is MY apartment. Third of all, I asked the landlord before my roommate moved in, and she is only here for the next 2 months. I just signed my lease. I have 11 months left in the lease. I am a model tenant. Out of the 4 apartments in the building, the one upstairs has three dogs, my neighbor has 2 cats, and I don't know about the other one. It is not really any of his business if I have a friend staying for 2 months, even if I hadn't asked. She isn't paying rent, the rent comes from me, she is very quiet and very clean and reputable. I don't really know why I am defending myself here, because this is ridiculous. Where do you get off judging other people, making assumptions?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I was not judging you. Simply asking questions. What the other tenants have, and their lease, is their business. They signed it, not you.

Also, you have confused me. You did say you were "thinking" of adding a roommate, yet, you already had one.

Forgive me. I'm just not clear, as you said you are alone, yet you have a roommate.

My assumptions were based on your post.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

QUOTE


> I'm not sure what's going on here, but it doesn't seem either one of you are on the up and up[/B]


Where I come from, that's a judgement, but hey, maybe it's different in your neck of the woods.

I do not currently have a roommate. I have a friend staying with me for 10 weeks while she does intensive French classes. She is leaving in November. I was expressing that I am afraid of being alone here and thus am thinking of getting an "actual" roommate (ie one who pays rent). I just looked this up to make sure, but even if I do get a roommate, given that I am responsible for the apartment to the landlord, he has no right to refuse me to rent out a room. This is in fact written into the tenant code in the law (http://www.rdl.gouv.qc.ca/fr/pdf/Ccq_du_louage.pdf). As long as he is getting his money every night and we abide by the normal laws regarding noise and such, he has no right, and it is none of his business.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

We wish you the very best.

Deb and Gang


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think you should keep a record of the date/time/ type of each harassment from your landlord so you have a written record of this and then if go to the police with this information. You have to document these occurrences with the police or else it almost doesn't matter- his word against yours. Also, you have no idea whether he's bugged the place with a camera or comes in when you're not there.

It doesn't matter if you just signed a lease if he is harassing you or stalking you or whatever. That would be cause for your lease to be broken. it's up to you. I think you've been given really good advice here in regards to that and trusting your intuition. 

Also, honestly, I don't think anyone was judging you, maybe it was just confusing in different posts as to who was living with you and/or on your lease.

Good luck!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

When I was a college student then young, single adult, I moved so many, many times--probably twice a year. Always respected leases, rules, etc. I've had some read DOOZY landlords--including one of the worst who felt we should have "monthly meetings" and who felt she could knock on our door at any time to ask for help moving things in part of the house, etc. Lived in some REALLY shabby places--it was all we could afford at the time, etc. All of this said, I NEVER had any trouble with shady creeps NOR would I put up with it in any way, shape or form. Go to the authorities and figure out a way to get out of the lease.

As women we cannot be naive about men like this--this could be an assault/attack/rape or worse waiting to happen. Protect yourself!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I cannot imagine living in fear like that .... I would definitely document his actions and then break the lease and move the heck out of there. In the meantime, I would definitely get a lock for your bedroom so at least he doesn't have access to that. And for goodness sakes, get another pharmacist now.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 7 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826850


> And for goodness sakes, get another pharmacist now.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 7 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826854


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 7 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826850





> And for goodness sakes, get another pharmacist now.[/B]


 :goodpost:
[/B][/QUOTE]

ditto on that!! He shouldn't know anything more about you!! That's only an invitation to more of his creepiness.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

What does your Mom think about all this? I assume she too is concerned about his being too 'watchful"?? Has she said anything to him about his constant calls to her?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Terry is right to ask. What does your mom think ? I have been thinking a lot about this and we have been maybe to quick to judge that guy the way we did. After all we based our opinion through what YOU feel. There is always two sides of a story. The guy being 70 years old could start to be senile. Yes, even at that age. Or he sees you as a young girl who could be his daughter and since you are renting an appartment from him, he feels kind of responsible for your wellbeing and does not realize that by doing so he makes you uncomfortable. How does he treat the other tenants ? If you feel uncomfortable talking to him about this, ask your mom to do it. After all he calls HER about you. She could ask him to back off and tell him that he makes you feel unsafe and if he continues you will have no other alternative than to move somewhere else.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 7 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826854


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Sep 7 2009, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826850





> And for goodness sakes, get another pharmacist now.[/B]


 :goodpost:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Until I knew for sure what this guy is all about ... I would certainly find another pharmacist. If he is invading your privacy ... God only knows what he could be adding to your prescriptions.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Sep 7 2009, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826983


> Terry is right to ask. What does your mom think ? I have been thinking a lot about this and we have been maybe to quick to judge that guy the way we did. After all we based our opinion through what YOU feel. There is always two sides of a story. The guy being 70 years old could start to be senile. Yes, even at that age. Or he sees you as a young girl who could be his daughter and since you are renting an appartment from him, he feels kind of responsible for your wellbeing and does not realize that by doing so he makes you uncomfortable. How does he treat the other tenants ? If you feel uncomfortable talking to him about this, ask your mom to do it. After all he calls HER about you. She could ask him to back off and tell him that he makes you feel unsafe and if he continues you will have no other alternative than to move somewhere else.[/B]


Great thoughts and questions here ... :yes:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Sep 6 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826691


> I agree completely with this. She can put a different lock at the door. I think she has the right to do that. The day she leaves the appartment she can put back the old one.
> 
> I forgot to add, don't buy you medicine/drugs from his pharmacy. Go to another one.[/B]


Please do not change your locks. You do not have a right to do so as you do not own the building and you are not permitted to restrict your landlord's access to his own property in such a way (at least there are the laws in the US and many other countries). I would also be weary of installing locks on your bedroom door that would place any holes in the framework of the door (changing the doorknob to a locking one is different). If this landlord is a creep then based on my experience he will know every law concerning what he can and can't do and what you can and can't do. You do not want to add fuel to the fire so to speak. I would start looking for a new place to live ASAP.

A simple and easy way to know if he has been in your apartment while you are gone is to place a ribbon between the door and the wall (a little higher than your shoulders) as you close the door. When/if he opens the door it will fall to the ground. So, when you arrive back to your apartment the first thing you do it check for that ribbon (which will be hanging out of the door just enough for you to see it). I've also done things such as close the bathroom door and put a little bit of tape on bottom of the door and the floor - if it is unstuck, the door has been opened. (I have a roomate that liked to steal my clothes in college).

Best of luck to you!


----------

